# wie "Gemeinsame Dateien" für 2 lokale Nutzer?

## moe

Hi,

auf meinem Standpc gibts 2 Benutzer, mich und meine Freundin. Jetzt möcht ich ein Verzeichnis haben, wo wir beide Dateien ablegen die uns beide angehen, z.b. die Bilder- oder Musiksammlung. Es soll also jeder von uns beiden volle Rechte haben.

Wie geh ich das am besten an? Zuerst dachte ich an nem bindmount, also ich lege /home/bilder an, und mache folgendes:

```
mount -o bind,umask=111 /home/bilder /home/$USER/bilder
```

Das klappt aber so leider nicht, die Dateien werden rw-r--r-- angelegt, Verzeichnisse mit rwxr-xr-x. Mein nächster Plan wäre es mit nfs oder samba zu versuchen, aber eigentlich missfällt mir das, da es ja lokale Nutzer sind und ich gar nicht einsehe dafür n Netzwerkdateisystem zu nutzen.. Überseh ich irgendwas, gibts da irgendwas einfacheres?

Gruss Maurice

Edit: die "gemeinsamen Dateien" liegen nicht auf einer eigenen Partition, sondern sind ein Unterordner der home-Partition..

----------

## Finswimmer

Nen Skript was mit Root Rechten läuft, welches bei Änderungen im Ordner diese Dateien auf deine gewünschte Zugriffsrechte setzt.

Tobi

----------

## moe

Hmm klingt auch nicht gerade einfach, aber immerhin besser als Samba oder NFS aufzusetzen. Wo setz ich da an, am besten wohl an nem File-Alteration-Monitor, aber an welchem? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist famd ja out, und wurde durch irgendwas in hal ersetzt, oder bring ich jetzt 1000 Sachen durcheinander?

----------

## think4urs11

Hast du ACL-Support im Kernel für dein Filesystem aktiviert?

----------

## Anarcho

Wie wäre es mit beiden Usern in die gleiche Gruppe packen, Ordner /data (oder wie auch immer anlegen) und dann umask entsprechend einstellen. Das sollte reichen.

----------

## moe

@Think4UrS11: Mein Filesystem ist ext3 und ACL dazu ist im Kernel aktiviert, allerdings nicht per mount-option aktiv. Warum?

@mirselbst: Bzgl. dem Skript-Tipp von Finswimmer wäre inotify wohl der richtige Weg und ist auch recht ordentlich dokumentiert (/usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/inotify.txt).

@Anarcho: In derselben Gruppe sind wir eh, wenn ich die umask generell änder gilt das aber auch für Files von denen ich womöglich nicht will dass sie ein anderer liest/bearbeitet/löscht. Also hier im familären Kreis mags egal sein, sauber erscheint mir diese Lösung aber nicht.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *moe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> auf meinem Standpc gibts 2 Benutzer, mich und meine Freundin. Jetzt möcht ich ein Verzeichnis haben, wo wir beide Dateien ablegen die uns beide angehen, z.b. die Bilder- oder Musiksammlung. Es soll also jeder von uns beiden volle Rechte haben.

 

Skript mir Root rechten ? ACL ? File Alteration Monitor? Netzwerfilesystem Mounten?

Schiesst Ihr da nicht alle ein wenig mit Kanonen auf Spatzen? Also ich würde das so machen:

1.) Gruppe TopSecret einrichten.

2.) User moe und User freundin dieser Gruppe hinzufügen.

3.) In Home ein Verzeichnis erstellen, z.B. TopSecretFiles. Owner Root, Gruppe TopSecret.

4.) Rechte auf rwxrwx--- setzen (chmod 770) + Setuid für die Gruppe (chmod g+s)

Fertig. Wer nicht der Gruppe TopSecret angehört, kann weder lesen, schreiben noch in das Verzeichnis wechseln. Und wer der Gruppe angehört darf darin alles.

Aber ich habe da wohl bestimmt irgendwas falsch verstanden. Oder?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## moe

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ich habe da wohl bestimmt irgendwas falsch verstanden. Oder?
> 
> 

 

Ein bisschen.. Mit dem was du geschrieben hast, erreiche ich ja nur, dass alle angelegten Dateien einer bestimmten Gruppe gehören. Aber g+w wird dabei noch nicht gesetzt.

Edit: Also User A kann so prinzipiell eine Datei von User B ändern, aber in vi z.B. muss man es mit w! forcen. Wie sich x-beliebige grafische Tools da verhalten weiß ich nicht..

----------

## ok

So wie STiGMaTa_ch beschrieben, dann noch ein

```
umask 0002
```

 für den Benutzer bzw. Prozess setzen?

----------

## moe

@ok, dann wär ich wieder bei der Lösung von Anarcho, dass ja dann alle Dateien die ich anlege g+w sind. Was ja prinzipiell nicht so schlimm ist, schliesslich könnt ich mein home ja 0700 setzen, aber irgendwie erscheint mir diese Lösung nicht so sauber, dass ich glauben kann es wäre die sinnvollste..

Nochmal in Kurzform, ich möchte ein Verzeichnis haben, in dem alle Dateien die es dort gibt, und die dort angelegt oder geändert werden, für alle (oder Mitglieder einer bestimmten Gruppe) les- und schreibbar sind.

----------

## ok

wenn du umask nicht glogal sondern "vor" der Anwendung setzt, gleicher Prozess, wirkt es sich nur auf diese Anwendung/Prozess aus. Standardmäßig werden neue Dateien auch mit der Gruppe == User angelegt, so gesehen sollte das nicht so schlimm sein. Erst durch das g+s Verzeichnis wird die Gruppe des Verzeichnisses genommen.

Aber so richtig rund ist das wirklich nicht...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ok wrote:*   

> wenn du umask nicht glogal sondern "vor" der Anwendung setzt, gleicher Prozess, wirkt es sich nur auf diese Anwendung/Prozess aus. Standardmäßig werden neue Dateien auch mit der Gruppe == User angelegt, so gesehen sollte das nicht so schlimm sein. Erst durch das g+s Verzeichnis wird die Gruppe des Verzeichnisses genommen.
> 
> Aber so richtig rund ist das wirklich nicht...

 

Die Freundin will wohl weniger mit umask rumhantieren.

Würde meine jedenfalls nicht wollen  :Wink: 

Daher würde ich lieber etwas Zet reinstecken, das zu automatisieren.

Vielleicht findet ja noch jemand das Nonplusultra  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## ScytheMan

was spricht gegen nen cronjob der per chmod die rechte so einstellt, dass beide wie erwünscht darauf zugreifen können?

----------

## think4urs11

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> was spricht gegen nen cronjob der per chmod die rechte so einstellt, dass beide wie erwünscht darauf zugreifen können?

 

außer der Tatsache das das in etwa 'von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge für ein Haarimplantat' entspricht?  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

ACL, was sonst? Sobald Du Dich da etwas mit beschäftigst hast, wirst Du merken, das es DIE Lösung ist. Übrigens kann KDE dann auch plötzlich Dir diese Attribute zum ändern anbieten, sobald Du die Partition entsprechend ACL fähig hast.

----------

